# Sony Opens 4K TV Post-Production Studio For Ultra HD Remastering



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

> Those who have splashed a lot of money on a fancy, high-end Ultra HD 4K TV need not worry about not having anything to watch. Sony has recently announced it is taking the initiative, and started producing up-to-date renderings of popular television series in the new format in order to supply much-needed content to the industry’s most important emerging market.


More at HDTVTest


----------

